# Bare Spot



## MLLight (6 mo ago)

Hi,
I was wondering what to put down in the spot left AFTER the chicken tractor is moved. We live within town limits, so after I rake up the poo from the bare ground, is there a product that would help grow back the grass and deal with any smell? The tractor is in our back yard, about twenty feet from the house.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can use a little garden lime to help knock any smell back. But moving them around, it really shouldn't be a problem. 

Other than reseeding I don't know of anything that will boost new growth.


----------



## MLLight (6 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> You can use a little garden lime to help knock any smell back. But moving them around, it really shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Other than reseeding I don't know of anything that will boost new growth.


Thank you! I will try it.


----------

